# Balcony feral - can I clean up without disturbing?



## ThePigeonJoe (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all! 

I used to come here a lot - I have a pet rescue ex-racing pigeon. Unfortunately I got relocated abroad for work and couldn't take my bird with me and I've been missing him TERRIBLY ever since (he now lives with my father back home).

Then, as if by pigeon-y miracle, a pair of ferals made a home on my balcony and now have two beautiful babies who are about a week old! They seem to be doing great! They made a nest in an old hat box that was left out by the recycling on my balcony while I was away on vacation, and it seems to be a great little hide-away for them. I've been leaving them little snacks and some water (we've had a terrible heat wave!) and while they don't love that I'm back from vacation, they haven't spooked.

My question is this: the way their nest is hidden, they don't have room to really poop outside the nest. I peeked in today and the babies are (figuratively speaking) up to their elbows in poop. I'm wondering if it would be okay for me to clean out their nest and "rebuild" it or something so that the babies don't get an infection from sitting in wet poop all day. Would the parents still abandon the nest even if I didn't move it? (I traced the outline on the balcony in pencil so I'd know where to put it back, but then I chickened out and didn't want to touch it until I got your more expert advice.)

I'm attaching some pics so you can see PiJohn and PiJoan and their two blond pijuniors, as well as their clever hat-box hide-out (sorry for the bad quality - I was using a lot of zoom so as to not disturb them!). 

Thanks and best wishes!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your kindness shown to these birds.

Nice that they made a little nest out of a hat box. 

That is a nice thought, but I would not take the chance of replacing the box (and the replacement would have to be identical) or moving it at this time. Wait till "Jack"...(and Jill)  is out of the box and then clean it up. It is just taking an unnecessary chance that they might abandon the kids. Feral pigeons have had babies sitting on piles of poop for some 1000 years. 

Do keep offering them room and board (fresh water and seed) *


----------



## ThePigeonJoe (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I'll leave them be then and won't touch the nest. I'm so excited to have this pigeon family and don't want to spook them! It's been really fascinating to watch them so far.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ThePigeonJoe said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll leave them be then and won't touch the nest. I'm so excited to have this pigeon family and don't want to spook them! It's been really fascinating to watch them so far.


*I am so glad to hear you are enjoying watching them, they are precious little creatures.*


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh wow what lucky pigeons, they have the Ritz of pigeon bed sits, lol. The hat box looks ideal and a lovely place for the parents to chill too, plus food and water - perfect! Enjoy your little brood, they are the most adorable birds and super clever too when you get to know them. I live with three hand reared and am rearing two more atm, they are THE BEST pets I've ever owned and because they are so adorable I don't even mind cleaning up the little packages they leave for me. 
Please update as they grow and have fun viewing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Skyking. I wouldn't change anything. Not worth the chance of upsetting the parents. They sure are cute.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

They are lovely. Thank you for caring about them.


----------

